# New Dagger/Wavesport Boats! Up to $150 Off



## Alpine Sports (Jun 22, 2007)

*Correction - Deal gets even better!*

OK - so we were a little slow on the uptake with this one and our first post is not correct. 

There are 2 different rebate programs currently being offered. You can choose to take advantage of one or the other, but they cannot be combined. 

Deal #1 - Buy a new 2009 Wavesport or Dagger and get a $50 Mail-In rebate. Offer expires April 4th.

Deal #2 - "Paddle it Forward". Donate a used boat to a c501(c) charitable organization before April 1 and you are eligible for a mail-in rebate worth 10% off the boat purchase price on a new Dagger or Wavesport. Our shop will match the 10% discount at the register during checkout. With this program you could take 20% off the price of a new boat!

Sorry for the confusion on the original post. As always, call us with any questions. 303-325-3231.

Thanks,

Alpine Sports Boulder


----------

